# noscript CSS-Datei laden



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
kann ich eigentlich mit dem NoScript-tag auch eine zusätzliche CSS-Datei laden?
Also das wenn z.B. Javascript deaktiviert ist ich entsprechende Elemente neu stylen kann.
Oder gibts da eine andere Möglichkeit?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Develope_PC (22. Oktober 2010)

Du müsstest wenigstens im noscript Bereich das CSS mit

```
<style type="text/css">
h1 {
    color:red;
    letter-spacing:30px;
} 
</style>
```
 einbinden können. Schlimmstenfalls musst Du das CSS direkt mit style-Tag arbeiten.


----------



## SpiceLab (22. Oktober 2010)

Develope_PC hat gesagt.:


> Du müsstest wenigstens im noscript Bereich das CSS mit
> 
> ```
> <style type="text/css">
> ...


 
Das <noscript>-Element darf überhaupt kein Kindelement des Typs <style> oder <link> enthalten, wie es seine HTML-Elementreferenz offenbart -> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/elemente.htm#noscript.

Einfach an erster Stelle die CSS-Datei und an zweiter Stelle das JavaScript mit dem zugehörigen CSS ins Dokument laden. Ist JS im Browser aktiv, wird das vorherige Stylesheet vom nachfolgenden in der Kaskade überschrieben. Fertitsch


----------



## Parantatatam (22. Oktober 2010)

Man kann das ganze Ding aber auch von der anderen Seite aufsatteln: du lädst normal eine Seite mit einer CSS-Datei für den Status "Javascript deaktiviert" und bindest, wenn Javascript aktiv ist, eine andere CSS-Datei ein.


----------

